

Failure is the best thing that could happen to Google Glass - anigbrowl
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/failure-is-the-best-thing-that-could-happen-to-google-glass/

======
asharpe
Where Google has succeeded is to offer a free service (search, maps, email,
android/mobile os) that was either initially or after feedback best in class.
And they successfully monetised those products (not so easy vis Twitter).

However, Glass is different. It requires users to pay up front for the
service. This is inherently a different model for Google. Adoption is not
free, nor just a click away. It will be interesting to see if/how Google
succeeds in getting this right (as it will likely precede other forays into
hardware).

Fortunately for Google, they have huge cash flows and plenty of cash and
talent lying around, so Glass does not look like it is at risk. Having said
that, it may take years before adoption (in whatever form that is) will be
accepted.

~~~
hershel
Google glass doesn't look like a risky bet.It seems pretty safe to start with
the workplace market and go from there.

If a consumer market appears due to all the people playing with glass, google
would have decisive advantages: the best "workplace" appstore(and the best
device for dual use), a lot of development invested in the product, large
developer community , brand and volume.

And if a consumer market won't appear, the workplace businesses seems pretty
big.

~~~
asharpe
Agreed - but enterprise sales is a very different market and sales process. It
is not the freemium often developer led market that Google has traditional
excelled in.

